

The Game: Using Linkedin to Land that Job - mbabbitt
http://www.youtern.com/thesavvyintern/index.php/2011/03/29/the-game-using-linkedin-to-land-that-job/

======
jjm
I think, now this is my opinion on the article that this would be more
relavent if the 'jobs' were high profile or 'hacker friendly' jobs. Say for
x,y,z high profile startup, or Google/Twitter etc... You wouldn't necessarily
need to try very hard on getting a job at Generic Skilled Inc or Joe Blow Sys.

